# Vivaldi Gloria RV 589



## Buxtehude

I thought I would share some musical thoughts on this musical forum.

I just finished listening to the Vivaldi Gloria for the first time in several years. I dug it out because I just got new audio equipment and have been dusting off long-forgotten purchases.

Amazing. It's been a while since something like this gave me goosebumps! 

I have a LoiseauLyre CD with Emma Kirkby and James Bowman. This also has Nulla in mundo pax sincera and an amazing performance of cum dederit. Except for a ropey bassoon in the Gloria (I think bassoonists should get a pass for the HIP requirements) I think this is one of the best CD's I have heard in a long time! 

I would be interested in hearing another performance with modern instruments but similar vocals. Any ideas?


----------



## Ras

Buxtehude said:


> I would be interested in hearing another performance with modern instruments but similar vocals. Any ideas?


You are going against the trend as you probably know most Baroque recordings these days are on period instruments.

But I found some recordings of Vivaldi's Gloria RV 589 on modern instruments:

*Virtouosi Saxonaei:*








*Neville Marriner:*








*Northern Chamber Orchestra on Naxos:*








*Willcocks Decca 1962*








The only one I have is Willcocks and it is too old-fashioned for me.

I can't help you when it comes to finding similar singing - you will have to try these recordings yourself on www.spotify.com or youtube or something like that...


----------



## Rogerx

For me one of the best would be Riccardo Muti , now on Warner, it has no countertenor but the voices blending like no others.


----------

